# Spring ice fishing!



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Yesterday I got out on the ice for the last time this year. Awesome weather! 50° and sunny, can't get better ice fishing than that. I also caught my personal best largemouth coming in at 22" I didn't think he was gonna fit through the 6" hole I was fishing! He's was out for a picture, measurement and released healthy!







Man I love ice fishing but I am pretty excited to see what the open water season brings this year!


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Also I forgot to add that he klobbered a vmc "waxy jig" tipped with a vmc mustache worm. That waxy jig is my New favorite it catches everything. Just this year it has caught me 4 channel cats, a smallmouth, a largemouth, and tons of perch crappie and gills!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow - 22" is a BIG fish. Congrats!


----------



## grizzly-tank (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice Fish. Is that Portage Lakes ?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Congratulations on your personal best! Beautiful fish!


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone! And no that's at lake Mohawk. It's in carrol county


----------

